# Opinions on Breeding doe that lost litter?



## BYJR1434 (Apr 15, 2013)

I had a doe that basically had just turned into an escape artist pet, and i had just moved from her outside run to a cage so she couldnt get out. Today i went out to find her with a litter of 10 all dead babies. I hadnt put a nest in there obviously because i had not bred her and none of my bucks had been with her until recently (a week) because they were in a run. they were all perfectly developed. im just extremely shocked and confused. Ive read that you should rebreed after they lose there kits, so let me know what you think, because shes obviously breedable now, whoever got to her. 
#frustrated
#confused
#sad
#lifegoeson


----------



## brentr (Apr 16, 2013)

Re-breeding depends on your purpose.  The doe doesn't HAVE to be re-bred for health reasons.  She'll be fine.  Often folks will re-breed after a lost litter (particularly if it is the doe's first litter) to give the doe another opportunity at motherhood, does are very fertile immediately post-kindling.  Does that abandon or reject first litters often get it right with second litters.  Though your case sounds more of a surprise than rejection.

If you need/want a litter, re-breed her.  If not, let her be.


----------



## BYJR1434 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ya it was totally just my error, for not realizing. I think i will shes in good shape and would like to get at least one litter from her, since she is a newzealand, and she was unknowingly bred to a fw buck, i wanna see how they raise out.
Thank you for the help


----------



## Livestock lover (Apr 26, 2013)

My rabbit had to breed three times before she got the hang of it. I got discouged but kept trying. It eventually worked and just a few weeks ago I got another litter. Keep trying!


----------

